
Open news - ikariot
http://vmanamino.github.io/open-news-digest
======
ikariot
I created this app using NYTimes API and the Guardian API. Select a calendar
day and then search for news published that day. Still some design problems.
For example, the calendar shows days in the future for which there is no news
content.

But I got the email service to work, so when you click on an article, you can
enter an address and send the article info, including link.

Appreciate some feedback.

